# RIYADH | Diriyah Gate - Phase 1 | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

"Six Senses" by intercontinental group to be opened by 2024


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Diriyah boutique hotel*


















twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

al bujairy distrct to be open for the public in Autumn
























some of the new restaurants


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

subterranean traffic 








Riyadh | Dir'iyyah gate | U/C


Public arenas: shopping and restaurants: Hotels and spas: Residential neighborhoods 2021 completion of first phase of shops and restaurants:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Official design for King Salman museum


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Diriyyah Gate Art Oasis Museum 





































https://twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Samhaan hotel









































https://twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Al bujairy terrace restoration: soon to be open


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

twitter.com/66_Abk


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

opening ceromony of Bujairy terrace


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

construction is in full operation,
land preparation started for the next phase


----------

